# Fresh Step Natural Scoop vs. Feline Pine Scoop Clumping



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I went to buy litter today. I saw they had pine litter and I've been wanting to try something besides clay. 

I bought the Fresh Step but I haven't opened it yet. The reviews on the Feline Pine seem to be better. Walmart will accept a return of anything so I'm not against returning the Fresh Step.

Any thoughts on these 2 products and which is best (or another suggestion on non-clay litter)?

:kittyturn


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm eager to learn about this, too.

My kitty came with Feline Pine pellets, so I'm using it, but to try to pick up the dissolved pellets (when urine hits it) is next to impossible.

My thoughts are that when he's a year, I'm going to gradually transition him to regular clumping clay litter... I figure after a year he won't eat the clumping litter or cause problems.

Is clay litter just taboo?


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Ted said:


> Is clay litter just taboo?


I like clumping litter. It makes it much easier.

Clay litter has a bad environmental impact. You can't flush it either. 

The major problem I have with it is the dust. It isn't good for my kitty and it isn't good for me. Alternative litters are usually completely or 99% dust free.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi Scott,

When you say "clumping litter", what do you mean? For some reason I thought clay litter WAS clumping litter.

I agree with the dust and tracking. That's both quite irritating. The pellets are nice because they have neither. I just hate trying to pick up the "pee" part... it's next to impossible to get it all (with my fingers in a baggie).


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

Perhaps, I'm not using the correct term but I'm referring to the stuff that just clumps up hard when there is urine there.

If I recall correctly regular clay litter doesn't do like that.


----------



## Ted (Aug 28, 2011)

You may be very right! Seems like I need to do more research.


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

If you want clay litter that clumps, you need to get the one that says clumping. They sell non clumping and clumping clay litter, you just have to make sure you read the packaging correctly.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I wanted to add some links in case you haven't seen either of these.

Fresh Step Natural Scoop Multiple Cat Clumping Cat Litter at PETCO

Feline Pine Cat Litter: Feline Pine Scoop & Flush Cat Litter at PETCO


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to buy Fresh Step, now I can't stand the smell of it.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Clay litter comes in clumping and non-clumping varieties.

I started with clay litter and now avoid it. Like Marie, I don't like the smell, and I was concerned about the health effects of the silica dust on myself and my cats as I noticed the dust was triggering my asthma. And I found any of the "scented" litters really bothered my allergies. In general I like to avoid the use of excess chemicals/scents/artificial things when it comes to me and my pets.

I have heard good things about Feline Pine although I have never personally used it. If you want clumping without the concerns of clay, you may want to check out World's Best. That's what I finally settled on. It's made of corn and completely bio-degradable. And it clumps! I actually like how it clumps better than clay litter. I always found that clay litter would cement itself to the bottom of the litterbox. This stuff scrapes off easier.

The downside is it is dusty, but I am not nearly as bothered by corn dust as I am by silica dust. I keep a mat under the litterbox and vacuum around it once in a while and I usually don't have too much trouble with dust-tracking.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

My vet demands non-clumping clay. My vet is da bomb when it comes to kitty vets. 

One thing she told me....clumping litter sticks between kitty toes.....kitties swallow some when they clean....not healthy. 

CATS 101 or of those cat shows had a scientific study of litters. Clay is the best. By a long shot.

So non-clumping clay it is.

I switched from Fresh Step non-clumping clay to the "Special Kitty" in the yellow bag at Wallmart at my vet's suggestion. Openned the SK bag and guess what. It's exactly like the Fresh Step but just over 1/2 the price.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> CATS 101 or of those cat shows had a scientific study of litters. Clay is the best. By a long shot.


What do you mean by "the best?" In terms of efficiency? Health? Ease of use? I'm just curious as to what their criteria is and what other options they are comparing it against, as everything I've read suggests that healthwise, clay is on the less-ideal end of the safety spectrum compared to more natural-material litters.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Mostly they based it on absorption. They tested 3 including corn and clay.

My Vet's a former clinical biologist and germaphobe. She's pro clay. Clay is also a natural substance.

OOPS. I accidentally hit paste and Maru is just too cute to delete.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I use Special Kitty, too.


----------

